# solo priaya



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Have had this guy for almost 2 years got him at 3" he is know close to 9


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice flames, beautiful Piraya!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks man



Bryan said:


> Nice flames, beautiful Piraya!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

great colours


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking Piraya


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

awesome p man. Love the color on these badboys


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful piraya, great coloring and shape.


----------



## Red-eye (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Piraya Mate,, Nice flames and shape ,,


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

very nice color and flames great lookin p


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice coloration, but now, we have two posts with the same title... imma be all messed up







doesn't take me much... haha


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

a very gorgeous looking priaya. looks real healthy and love his flames

now, about your avatar....


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. Hope i can get him to 18 plus inches someday


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Definetly an astonishing fish:

I like this picture a lot:



















It is in fact one of the best I've ever seen man.

Congratulations.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

He looks identical to my 9" Piraya


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

amazing piraya


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks alot man i wish i had a better camera to really show off his colors.



Armand_caribe said:


> Definetly an astonishing fish:
> 
> I like this picture a lot:
> 
> ...


----------



## kokoweakwak (May 3, 2009)

Very nice looking fish.. hope we have piraya's in our country T_T


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

whats the feeding scedual for him what to do u feed him and how often


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

I feed him raw shrip and cichild pellets. Honestly i really don't have a schedule for him i just feed him when ever he swims up to the top when i walk by. That why i Know that he is hungry.



luckydemonz5 said:


> whats the feeding scedual for him what to do u feed him and how often


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Excellent looking Piraya Sir, the colours are stunning!!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Beautiful piraya ! I have kept solo pygos and they loved it, depends on the fish though. Yours sure looks happy


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

beautifull piraya.......... two years 9inchs kind of slow growth?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

[quote name='bigshawn' date='Feb 1 2010, 01:53 PM' post='2497813']
beautifull piraya.......... two years 9inchs kind of slow growth?
[/qu

na thats about right. I've yet to see someone grown one bigger in a little under 2 years. I'm starting to feed him more so i hope he can get to 13 by next year. They grow a lot slower then the other two pygos
so 9 to 10 inches in 2 years is pretty good.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thats not a bad size for 3 years actually...My caribe is at 10" with about the same years as well...


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

i wish mine would hurry and grow!!


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

very nice, especially like the sharp fins.

hope mine grow to be as beautiful!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

frankie09c said:


> very nice, especially like the sharp fins.
> 
> hope mine grow to be as beautiful!


thanks man.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nice piraya man


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful Piraya


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautifull fish, these species are defenitly one off the nicest piranha species; keep up the good work


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice Piraya, beautiful color. Shrimp(shells on?) and pellets thats it? No vitachem, beef heart or anything with that color and growth?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

brian519 said:


> Nice Piraya, beautiful color. Shrimp(shells on?) and pellets thats it? No vitachem, beef heart or anything with that color and growth?


shells off and yeah thats pretty much it. I guess i feed him the odd bit of salmon and tilapia but mostly just shrimp. Oh and thanks for the comp.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looks great.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

how long did it take for him to get over the skitishnes of being solo
and how long did it take him to eat?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

assclown said:


> how long did it take for him to get over the skitishnes of being solo
> and how long did it take him to eat?


He's still really skitish but he's getting better and he ate right away


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

k.......ty and good luck


----------

